
Java word banned once and for all? - tdziurko
http://tomaszdziurko.com/2017/04/java-word-will-be-banned/
======
anta40
An Indonesian here. I live in Jakarta (which is located in the Java island).

If we are forbidden to use the "Java" name, then to what name we should change
it? I think this is amusing. Really :p

~~~
larvyde
"Not Java"

Maybe throw in a recursive acronym in there somewhere?

------
_jal
I guess Larry got bored with shouting at his sailors and decided to go look
for some sand castles to knock over.

If Oracle ever failed to act like a whiny 3 year-old upset that someone else
has candy, I'd be shocked.

------
eveningcoffee
It feels like Oracle is trying to impersonate a former US president to give
its message more authority:
[https://www.oracle.com/legal/trademarks.html](https://www.oracle.com/legal/trademarks.html)

------
makepanic
here's the archived version until the server recovers:
[http://archive.is/X2B3y](http://archive.is/X2B3y)

~~~
tdziurko
it's back online :)

~~~
c17r
It's not coming up for me

